# [invite only]A Shadowy Christmas



## Flora (Dec 23, 2008)

It's Christmas time in Orre!  Although we're _definitely_ not gonna get a White Christmas, everyone, even the Shadow Trainers, is getting ready for the holidays.

Additionally, Christmas is a _romantic _season as well.  Who knows, we might have some couples by the New Year!

What will happen in this great season of joy?

Plots:

~Heroes
-Dr. Lehrer, being the rich doctor that he is, has rented _an entire hotel_ to be decorated for a Christmas party.  Who knows what insanity will occur?

~Shadows and Midnights:
-Everybody's working on making the headquarters spiffed up in time for Christmas.  Make it sparkle, guys!

Members:

You know who you are.


----------



## Philly (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh, cool!  I get to decide what happens to the Heroes!  Does that make me the DM for the goodies?!


----------



## Flora (Dec 23, 2008)

((I guess.  Sorta.))


----------



## Zora of Termina (Dec 23, 2008)

YES. So when he decides that can we start? :D?


----------



## Flora (Dec 23, 2008)

((Yep.))


----------



## Philly (Dec 23, 2008)

((WOW.  That was a quick response!  Anywho I hath decided.  Is it like this?))

"Hey, People, It's Christmas Time, everybody!" Dr. Lehrer yelled, "Let's prolong the adventure, at least a few days so that we can decorate and party!"  He then ran out of the room, spoke to the manager for a minute, and then ran back into the room. "I just spoke to the manager!  Nobody is booking here all week because they're all going out of the region with family!  I paid in advance and rented the whole place out for the season!" he was very exited. "Let's get started with decorating for a Christmas party!"


----------



## Zora of Termina (Dec 23, 2008)

The first one to look up and grin was Zora. He'd said Christmas, so it had to be good. She rubbed her hands together gingerly, rising from her seat. She'd written her parents the night before, but they'd said they were vacationing and hadn't said where. So she didn't have to be anywhere, which meant she got to decorate, which would be far more fun than spending the whole time with her old-as-hell aunt Summer who hadn't had a date in 30 years and wouldn't stop complaining about it.

"Yes!" she exclaimed, "I love this time of year!"

Mia blinked up at her cousin. She sure seemed excited about something. Christmas, even for this depressed Shadow Trainer, brought a smile to her face. One of the only things that could, as a matter of fact.

"I think my aunt back in Pyrite has a bunch of decorations she never uses that she used to sell... I think she'd let us borrow some if someone would give me a ride..."


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Dec 23, 2008)

Luc's Nidoking lugged in a tree, which stood almost 7 feet tall, into the common area before the hallway leading to Luc and Reki's offices.
"In the corner.", Luc said, indicating the corner.
Nidoking plopped the tree down.
"Sir, you forgot the water.", Reki pointed out, indicating the device that would hold the tree up and keep it wet.
"Right. Get that."
Reki did so. Nidoking lifted up the tree and placed it inside, locking the tree in place.
"Alright, the decorations are in the storage closet. I expect the lights up by the time I get back.", Luc ordered.
"Get back from what?", Reki retorted.
"Eggnog. Need it.", Luc replied as he walked off to get some, recalling Nidoking in the process.
With a sigh, Reki replied, "I'll try my best."
"Pika pika?", Reki's Pikachu questioned.
"Lights. In the closet.", Reki replied.
"Pika pika!", Pikachu replied.
Reki opened the storage closet door, and the lights were tucked away in a tangled mess in the corner. He yanked them out, tossed the mess on the floor, and began untangling, Pikachu helping. He looked over at the radiator, Luc's Umbreon and Pichu were curled up next to it.
"A fireplace would be nice...", Reki said to nobody in particular.
"Pikachu~.", Pikachu agreed.


----------



## Flora (Dec 23, 2008)

"I'm back, Luc-" began Serenity as she dashed inside. Instantly, she spotted the gigantic Christmas tree in the corner. After investigating, she muttered, "We could have gotten a fake tree. But _no._"


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Dec 23, 2008)

"Yep. Took us about an hour to pick it. You know how he operates.", Reki remarked, "Do you mind helping us string these lights up?", he added, now nearly done with untangling the lights.


----------



## Flora (Dec 23, 2008)

"Certainly," answered Serenity.  She attempted to help untangle the rest.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Dec 23, 2008)

Somon danced around while Kalick flitted about, scattering harmless snow-like dust with his wings. "Merry Christmas, everybody!"


----------



## Darksong (Dec 23, 2008)

"Yes!" Maelle cried. Prince jumped up and down, using Mist to cool the room. "Piplup, Piplup!"


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Dec 24, 2008)

Reki looked around, at everybody, then looked up at the tree.
"You know, I'm not really sure how we're supposed to get the lights up there.", he said.
"You're lucky we're not actually on the job here.", a voice, Luc's, said suddenly.
"Well it should've been perfectly clear to you that there's nobody tall here.", Reki replied, only slightly taken aback.
Luc sent out Aggron, filling up the room, who went to work throwing the lights onto the tree.
Between sips of eggnog, Luc continued, "So what else do we put on this thing? Ornament bulbs? Something to put on top of the tree?"
"Got all that right here.", Reki replied.
"Good, get it up after Aggron gets done with the lights."
"What are you going to do?"
Pichu leapt into Luc's arms, "Take a break."
"Pichu pi!", Pichu agreed.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Dec 24, 2008)

"I can add fake snow to things," said Kalick, "or possibly one of our Pokemon can."


----------



## MidnightAgony (Dec 24, 2008)

((Time for my epic entry post.))

"Hmmm . . . at least wait until Christmas is over to do that." Blade said. Crystal wasn't sure what he meant, so she asked, "And when is that?"
    "Apparently it's tommorow."
    "Isn't it the middle of June?"
    "Last time I checked, yes."
    "What's going on here, then?"
    "I don't know."


----------



## Zora of Termina (Dec 24, 2008)

"No, you fools! It's December 24th!!" Zora cried, throwing a Poke Ball to the floor. The Glaceon that appeared looked at her questioningly.

"Frost, Powder Snow! Make this place a winter wonderland! I'm going out to get a tree! And... NOG!! WE NEED NOG!!" before anyone could question, the redhead rocketted out the door. Mia groaned, watching the Glaceon make it snow in the building. And he was doing a good job of it.


----------



## Darksong (Dec 24, 2008)

"I'm sorry I can't be of more help," Maelle lamented. "Prince, just use Bubble to add some fun."

A few little round spheres floated through, one with the Piplup inside.


----------



## Philly (Dec 24, 2008)

"It's the 24th!  We need to hurry up if we're gonna make this happen!  Come on, I'll go get some of those decorations in Pyrite town.  Come with me!" Dr. Lehrer said.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Dec 24, 2008)

Mia rose from her seat slowly.

"I know where the house is. I'll guide you there!" she cried, pointing toward the door and grinning. A very rare thing, and for a second, her eyes flickered back to the amber they used to be. It almost seemed as if her heart was opening.


----------



## Philly (Dec 24, 2008)

"Come with me!" Dr. Lehrer said, and then ran out the door.  He hopped into his car and started it up.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Dec 24, 2008)

Mia dashed after him, jumping into the car and slamming the door shut.

"Sorry about your door but we need to hurry!!"


----------



## Philly (Dec 24, 2008)

"It's okay, I have great insurance."  Dr. Lehrer floored the gas and sped over to Pyrite Town.  He hopped over the door and ran over to the other side to open the door for Mia.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Dec 24, 2008)

"Thank you, sir." Mia said, jumping out and pointed to an old, green house down the street. "That's the one. Let's go!"

----

"Remind me never to go shopping on Christmas Eve again..."

Zora dashed through the aisles of the nearest store, barely preceeded by the cart she'd grabbed. Not only was she trying to get nog and a tree, but she also wanted to get presents for everyone. She knew for certain what she wanted to get Mia, but the rest would be a problem.


----------



## Philly (Dec 24, 2008)

"Your welcome."  Dr. Lehrer said, and then ran to the old green house and ran in. "I'm here to steal all of your Christmas decorations." he yelled.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Dec 24, 2008)

The woman inside, white-haired yet she appeared very youthful, gasped. Then she saw Mia, and exhaled.

"Relax, Aunt Windfall. He's with me. We need decorations, stat! And I could use some coffee, but mostly the decorations!"

"Oh, is that it? I'll go get them. I might be a few minutes, so feel free to sit down a bit." the woman strided toward the stairs. She was a bit shocked; she hadn't seen her neice with this much energy since before the incident.

-----------------

The presents now in her possession, Zora's next stop was the tree aisle. She would've gotten a real one, but she didn't have a driver's license and the nearest tree lot was in Agate Village. Very far away.


----------



## Darksong (Dec 24, 2008)

Maelle sighed, at the hotel with the others. "Oh well... I hope they get back soon."

Suddenly, she got a random song stuck in her head, but it wasn't real.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Dec 26, 2008)

Backstage at the party, Vendetta was jamming with the other members of the live band. Vendetta would be on bass and lead vocals, Admin Savage on lead guitar, Admin Faith on rhythm guitar and Admin Brutus on drums. They were to be called the Midnight Administrator Experience feat. Commander Vendetta. Vendetta beat out a few chords of their opening song and smiled.


----------

